# Heart Worm Treatment



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

:tape::tape::tape::tape::tape::tape::tape::tape::tape::tape:


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks for mentioning it, I'll keep it in mind if I come across someone who's dog gets heartworm. Do you know if it works for cats as well?


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Geez that is great!


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

Liz, You are so amazing! You are a god send at times! 
I would still be using Heart Worm meds more than likely if Annie hadn't had seizures from the Ivermec. I feel like I'm playing Russian Roulette with the buggers not giving the dogs anything. I get them tested 3-4 times a year to make sure I stay on top of it. So far no problems. 
Can this be used as a preventative or is it only for treatment if they have the heart worms?


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

:tape::tape::tape::tape::tape::tape::tape::tape::tape::tape:


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Remember holistic medicine treats illness but does not expect illness. So expect the best and be prepared for the worst.
Now, that's something I've learnt today. It's never, ever occurred to me! 
Thank you. You really are such a huge asset to DFC.


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

What would be the preventative version of this then?


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

you know, none of the regular heartworm "preventatives" are really preventatives. They kill existing larvae. I wonder if you could use this the same way - every couple of months treat your dog.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I wonder that too. Also do you know if it also kills worms?


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

:tape::tape::tape::tape::tape::tape::tape::tape::tape::tape:


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Thank you Liz for the information about Paratox!


----------



## kksher (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi

I was just about to post a question about heart worm preventative meds. the pros and cons. I am a new mom to a Lab/mini pitt miix 9 month old and my vet suggested the monthly medicine, though i am a bit skeptical of her suggestions at times. she's very..shall I say "Westernized" I like to go more natural. Is this something I should look into. I don't know much about these meds. I DO know that Willie is negative since they tested him last week at the vet. Can someone tell me what my options are? thanks!


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

:tape::tape::tape::tape::tape::tape::tape::tape::tape::tape:


----------



## kksher (Apr 19, 2012)

ok, that's what i thought! Will check it out. You guys are the only ones I trust.


----------



## kksher (Apr 19, 2012)

Still a bit torn on what to give Willie. One one hand my vet is insistent on the Frontline preventative, but i feel like it's so toxic. I did get a natural oil to put under his collar to keep fleas and ticks away, but that's a totally different thing. I also wanted to share this link with you guys about a horrible new heart worm drug bc it's all over social media today. this is an example of so many vets not knowing ANYTHING. so sad, but please read and pass it to any dog owners you know. The worst part is, people will do anything for their pets, so we listen to the ones who are supposed to be experts..

http://http://campaign.r20.constantcontact.com/render?llr=bkweaniab&v=0015U2tEoPRVkjzMCyE-RX9C-yCelEEIe7GQi5LEBqxF-_xBk6rz9eCuJ4pema06LY2aiK9C4-FH61rZJB0R9tsbubelJr11uzrlOg8vAwUVSX0gM48B9EKWg%3D%3D


----------



## kksher (Apr 19, 2012)

opps, i don't think that link worked.


ProHeart 6, a new drug recommended by vets is killing dogs nationwide. Read and crosspost!


----------

